# 2011 Olympia ??? Competitor Lists



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2011)

*2011 Olympia – Competitor Lists*

With the 2011 Olympia competition in three weeks, here is the current competitor lists on who is qualified. 
There are a few more contests before the Olympia, so we expect more names! 









*2011 Mr. Olympia Competition*

1. Fouad Abiad (Canada)
2. Troy Alves (USA)
3. Lionel Beyeke (France)
4. Robert Burneika (USA)
5. Evan Centopani (USA)
6. Brandon Curry (USA)
7. Jay Cutler (USA)
8. Maruis Dohne (South Africa)
9. Toney Freeman (USA)
10. Kai Greene (USA)
11. Phil Heath (USA)
12. Marcus Haley (USA)
13. Dexter Jackson (USA)
14. Johnnie Jackson (USA)
15. Michael Kefalianos (Australia)
16. Marc Lavoie (Canada)
17. James ‘Flex’ Lewis (United Kingdom)
18. Victor Martinez (Dominican Republic)
19. Frank McGrath (Canada)
20. Cedric McMillan (USA)
21. Evgeny Mishin (Russia)
22. Ed Nunn (USA)
23. Shawn Rhoden (USA)
24. Craig Richardson (USA)
25. Ronny Rockel (Germany)
26. Branch Warren (USA) –> Not competing, injured
27. Ben White (USA)
28. Roelly Winklaar (Netherlands)
29. Dennis Wolf (Germany)
30. Hidetada Yamagishi (Japan)

*2011 Olympia 202lb Showdown Competition*

1. Allan Auguste (Haiti)
2. Jason Arntz (USA)
3. Pierre Chamoun (Sweden)
4. Gaetano Cisternino (USA)
5. Eduardo Da Silva Correa (Brazil)
6. Myoba Edwards (Canada)
7. Kevin English (USA)
8. Vaughan Ettienne (USA)
9. David Henry (USA) – not competing, serving in the armed forces!
10. John Hodgson (United Kingdom)
11. Jaroslav Horvath (Slovakia)
12. Tricky Jackson (USA)
13. James ‘Flex’ Lewis (United Kingdom)
14. James Llewellin (United Kingdom)
15. Stan McQuay (USA)
16. Fernando Noronha (Brazil)
17. Sergio Pestano Ramos (Switzerland)
18. Branden Ray (USA)
19. Jose Raymond (USA)
20. Amit Sapir (Israel)
21. Rixio Tapia (Venezuela)
22. Shaun-Joseph Tavernier (United Kingdom)
23. Marvin Ward (USA)

*2011 Figure Olympia Competition*

1. Jelana Abbou (USA)
2. Teresa Anthony (USA)
3. Holly Beck (USA)
4. Cheryl Brown (USA)
5. Raechelle Chase (New Zealand)
6. Krissy Chin (USA)
7. Ava Cowan (USA)
8. Heather Dees (USA)
9. Darlene Escano (Australia)
10. Heather Mae French (USA) – not competing, pregnant
11. Alicia Harris (USA)
12. Ella Horton (USA)
13. Candice John (Trinidad)
14. Candice Keene (USA)
15. Chelsey Morgenstern (USA)
16. Kristen Nagrani (USA)
17. Larissa Reis (Brazil)
18. Kristal Richardson (USA)
19. Felicia Romero (USA)
20. Monica Specking (USA)
21. Erin Stern (USA)
22. Gennifer Strobo (USA)
23. Ann Titone (USA)
24. Denna Walsh (USA)
25. Natalie Waples (Canada)
26. Courtney West (USA)
27. Latisha Wilder (USA)
28. Nicole Wilkins (USA)

*2011 Fitness Olympia Competitors*

1. Michelle Blank (USA)
2. Jodi Boam (Canada)
3. Myriam Capes (Canada)
4. Regiane Da Silva (Germany)
5. Nicole Duncan (USA)
6. Tina Durkin (USA)
7. Adela Garcia (USA)
8. Oksana Grishina (Russia)
9. Tanji Johnson (USA)
10. Diana Monteiro (Brazil)
11. Mindi O’Brien (Canada)
12. Camala Rodriguez (USA)
13. Kizzy Vaines (England)
14. Bethany Wagner (USA)
15. Trish Warren (USA) – not competing, pregnant

*2011 Bikini Olympia Competitors*

1. Dina Al-Sabah (Kuwait)
2. Jennifer Andrews (USA)
3. Jamie Baird (USA)
4. Barbara Bolotte (USA)
5. Abby Burrows (USA)
6. Vanessa Campbell (USA)
7. Missy Coles (USA)
8. Dianna Dahlgren (USA)
9. Juliana Daniell (USA)
10. Jenny Drennan (USA)
11. Sonia Gonzales (USA)
12. Diana Graham (USA)
13. Candyce Graham (USA)
14. Jessica Jessie (USA)
15. Amanda Latona (USA) – not competing, emceeing the Olympia
16. Marisa Renee Lee (USA)
17. Nina Luchka (Canada)
18. Nathalia Melo (Brazil)
19. shelsea Montes (USA)
20. Justine Munro (Canada)
21. Nathalia Mur (France)
22. Nicole Nagrani (USA)
23. India Paulino (USA)
24. Jessica Paxson (USA)
25. Natalie Pennington (USA)
26. Vanessa Prebyl (USA)
27. Ali Rosen (USA)

*2011 Ms. Olympia Competition*

1. Nicole Ball (Canada)
2. Sheila Bleck (USA)
3. Brigita Brezovac (Slovenia)
4. Kim Buck (USA)
5. Dayana Cadeau (Canada)
6. Tina Chandler (USA)
7. Heather Foster (USA)
8. Monique Jones (USA)
9. Iris Kyle (USA)
10. Debbie Laszewski (Debbie)
11. Cathy LeFrancois (Canada)
12. Mah Ann Mendoza (USA)
13. Helle Nielsen (Denmark)
14. Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia (Venezuela)
15. Kim Perez (USA)
16. Alina Popa (Switzerland)
17. Skadi Seifert (Germany)
18. Betty Viana-Adkins (Venezuela)


*Courtesy of Getbig.com*


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 24, 2011)

Still more names to be added.



Prince said:


> *2011 Olympia ??? Competitor Lists*
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


----------

